# Iceland water park



## Nazli (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi, Has anyone visited the Iceland water park in Ras al khaimah?! If so pls let me know how it was, I've seen a clip on youtube were the person is claiming it be a waste of money because it's dirty and only allow you to be there for 2 hours?! Thanks...


----------

